

Pac-Man is NP-Hard - Acadar
http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/115677-pac-man-is-np-hard-same-as-travelling-salesman-problem

======
Strilanc
A _particular generalization_ of Pac-Man is NP-Hard _with respect to the size
of the board_.

The actual arcade game, on the other hand, can't be NP-Hard because it has a
fixed board. It can be solved in constant time.

Article titles like this are a major reason people end up with muddled ideas
about technical concepts.

~~~
gpcz
Also, since the game is deterministic, there are known patterns that let a
player win every possible board with maximum points:
<http://www.math.montana.edu/~hyde/pacman/> .

